# France May Buy the Reaper UAV



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2009)

The deal would include 4 Reapers and 2 control stations for 80-100m Euros. The French would be able to use their own payload variations. They already have the Hellfire II and GBU-49 or they may try a different package.


http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-mon.../1648/0/384722 

Dans la plus grande discrétion, la France étudie l'achat aux États-Unis, auprès du constructeur General Atomics, de plusieurs drones Reaper MQ-9, également connus sous le nom de Predator B . Ces appareils d'observation sont éventuellement armés de bombes et/ou de missiles antichars. Ils sont actuellement employés quotidiennement pour des missions de guerre au-dessus de l'Afghanistan, par l'US Air Force (quatre exemplaires déployés) et la Royal Air Force britannique (un exemplaire). La CIA les utilise également pour des opérations clandestines au-dessus du Pakistan, et sous d'autres cieux. Depuis plusieurs mois, des discussions sont en cours entre les autorités militaires françaises et les États-Unis, qui proposent une procédure de vente d'État à État (Foreign Military Sales), soumise à l'accord du Congrès. Notre enquête auprès de plusieurs sources qualifiées permet de comprendre pourquoi ces discussions ont lieu, et dans quelles conditions. 

Le premier point concerne les problèmes du drone SIDM Harfang, dont trois exemplaires (seulement) ont été vendus par EADS à l'armée de l'air française avec une station de contrôle au sol, pour 100 millions d'euros. Tous ces avions ont été déployés sur la base américaine de Bagram, en Afghanistan. Deux de ces trois avions sont aujourd'hui cloués au sol. Le premier a été pratiquement détruit en vol après une fausse manoeuvre qui a atteint sa structure, et se trouve actuellement sur la base de Mont-de-Marsan. Depuis six mois, les réparations n'ont pas été entamées, en raison - selon nos informations - de divergences sur l'interprétation du contrat de maintenance liant la DGA (Direction générale de l'armement), les industriels EADS et Israel Aircraft Industries, concepteur de l'engin. Le second appareil est également empêché de voler, cette fois par une panne de son moteur autrichien Rotax. Des pièces de rechange devraient arriver sur place rapidement. Mais le besoin se fait cruellement sentir d'une flotte plus étoffée . Car pendant ce temps, le contingent français ne dispose plus que d'un seul avion, soit le tiers de la flotte envoyée sur place en début d'année 2009. Un officier très au fait du dossier s'enflamme : "On est en guerre, et on n'est pas capable de réparer ces appareils ? En d'autres temps, les responsables de cette situation auraient été fusillés !" Peut-être, mais que faire pour régler le problème et conserver la capacité nationale d'observation mise en place au profit des troupes françaises déployées en Afghanistan ? À ce stade, c'est le problème... En l'état actuel des dossiers, aucune solution européenne pour un drone MALE (Moyenne altitude, longue endurance) n'est disponible rapidement. Les simples discussions avec EADS et IAI sur l'achat d'un quatrième Harfang butent depuis plusieurs mois sur les prétentions financières des industriels, qualifiées de "déraisonnables". Deux propositions existent, à l'horizon 2015 ou plutôt 2020 : soit celle que suggèrent Dassault et Thales associés à IAI, qui proposent à la France et à l'Espagne une version "européanisée" du drone israélien Heron TP . La seconde proposition est celle d'EADS, avec le Talarion (ex-Advanced UAV) , mais les trois pays concernés (France, Allemagne, Espagne) hésitent devant le coût de la merveille . C'est pourquoi une éventualité américaine a émergé. 

Problème budgétaire 

Il ne s'agirait pas pour la France de renoncer à l'un des projets actuellement à l'étude, mais de remplir provisoirement un "déficit capacitaire", à coût contrôlé. Selon nos informations, General Atomics a proposé à EADS de s'associer sur ce programme, et des discussions sont en cours depuis plusieurs mois avec les autorités militaires françaises. L'idée serait d'acheter aux États-Unis quatre avions et deux stations de réception et de traitement des images, pour un prix global de 80 à 100 millions de dollars (54 à 67 millions d'euros), qui paraît peu élevé au regard des 81 millions de dollars payés au début de cette année par l'Italie, qui a acheté deux Reaper et deux stations au sol . Ensuite, chaque avion Reaper "nu" supplémentaire serait facturé dix millions de dollars (6,7 millions d'euros). Charge aux Français d'adapter sur ces appareils l'excellent système de transmissions d'images par satellite développé pour le Harfang, considéré comme meilleur que celui vendu par les Américains, ou n'importe quelle autre charge utile. Dans l'état actuel des discussions, les charges utiles envisagées seraient, outre les caméras actuelles du Harfang, des pods (nacelles) d'écoute et d'interception mis en oeuvre par la DGSE (Direction générale de la sécurité extérieure) ou la DRM (Direction du renseignement militaire), mais aussi des systèmes radar de reconnaissance maritime. Ces derniers permettraient de faire effectuer par l'armée de l'air des missions de surveillance (la détection de l'orpaillage clandestin en Guyane, comme la surveillance de la frontière soudano-tchadienne sont citées) qui économiseraient de précieuses heures de patrouilles actuellement confiées à des avions Atlantic 2 de la marine nationale, dont le potentiel doit être préservé. Pour des raisons similaires, les Italiens ont essentiellement acheté leurs Reaper pour effectuer du contrôle de l'immigration clandestine en Méditerranée. 

Selon nos informations, les discussions transatlantiques secrètes sont actuellement intenses, et les Américains feraient très fort en acceptant de prélever les premiers appareils sur les chaînes tournant au profit de l'US Air force, et de les livrer trois mois après la commande. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils pourraient être envoyés aussitôt en Afghanistan, car une longue période d'essais et d'adaptation serait sans doute nécessaire. Autre point : la trentaine de Reaper américains opérationnels sont fortement armés : ils peuvent emporter jusqu'à quatorze missiles air-sol, mais aussi des bombes guidées par laser ou par GPS, et peuvent rester quatorze heures en vol. À notre connaissance, les appareils seraient livrés à la France avec leurs pylônes d'emport installés, mais sans armement. Or la France a commandé en 2007 pour ses hélicoptères Tigre des missiles antichar Hellfire II . Quel obstacle technique empêcherait que d'éventuels drones américains acquis pas la France soient équipés de tels missiles ? Ou emportent des bombes guidées par laser ? Aucun. Enfin, dernier problème : les finances. La loi de programmation 2009-2014 prévoit un budget de 300 millions d'euros pour les drones , mais pas un centime pour un achat sur étagère aux États-Unis. Dans l'administration, on entend ces jours-ci l'argument bien connu, selon lequel "il suffirait de décaler la commande d'un seul Rafale pour régler le problème"... Ce seul élément promet des discussions animées ! De ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique, cette fois.


----------

